# Done buck hunting in Ohio!!!!!!



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Well after taking a doe last Friday I decided to hunt my "buck" spot this past Friday after work. Fridays must be my day because I shot my best bow buck.

I got to the stand a little late (5:45). The spot I am hunting is thick as all get out and I only have 1-2 shooting lanes. The deer can really sneak up on you here, they can be 20 yards away and you still can't see them. Anyway there were a tons of birds jumping and fluttering around so I was kept pretty busy watching them. At 6:35 the bushes seemed to be moving a little more than the birds would move them so I stood up and really started looking. I noticed a sapling swinging and figured it was a buck making a rub. I started to get excited. It was 25 yards away and I still could not see him.

He circled from my left to right and finally broke cover where I could get a look at him. He looked to be a good 8point. Just as he was approaching my shooting lane I moved my foot to prepare for the shot. SQUEAK!!!! My freaking stand made a noise and he froze up 17 yards away but there were weeds blocking his vitals so I had no good shot.

After 5 tense minutes of him looking all around and rotating his ears he was satisfied it was just a bird or something. This 5 minutes gave me a chance to really get the adrenaline flowing and start shaking like an addict in need of a fix!!!

He finally took the 2 steps I needed into the clearing and put his head down and I came to full draw he was 14 yards away. The arrow was rattling on my rest like a train running over some rough tracks!!! He jerked his head up and looked right at me. I told myself I have 3 seconds to pull it together or hes gonna be gone!!! I took a quick breath, settled down and put the pin on the center of his chest and released.

I saw the arrow disappear through his chest and he bolted. What was strange is he ran with his tail up, normally from my expirence if they are "dead" on their feet they run with their tail down. I heard him crash and thrash so I started tracking right away while I still had daylight. I found him is some nasty stuff about 50 yards away.

I went back to the truck to run home and gtet my big light, hitch hauler, and beers. I left a note on my buddies truck who was still in the woods that I went after supplies and I needed help getting a DOE out of the thicket. I arrived back at our parking area just as he was reading the note. I told him it was a real nice DOE. We called our other buddy who was hunting another section to see if could also help drag the "DOE" out.

I marked the spot real well where he was and got there pretty quick. I shined my light on his butt only and waited for the other guys to get a look. They started cussing me about my "doe" and we all got a good laugh. There were hugs and high 5's all around!!!!! I got him gutted and we drug him out and had a few ginger ales to celebrate.

He is not the biggest buck out there but I am really happy with him. He is a 9 point and grosses 128 and will net around 122, just shy of Pope and Young but like I say I'm still really proud of him.

I got some pics, they are not the greatest but I'm not sure how to post them. I'll try and get them figured out and get them posted.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Good Job!
That was a heck of a story, I felt like I was there!


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Great job congrats on the buck and a great story


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations Swantucky! That sounds like a real nice deer. Great job on the kill and also on recapping the experience. I am looking forward to seeing the pictures.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Well I ask for pics and there it is before I even get done asking. Now that's service.

Nice buck.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Congrats on the nice Buck


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

Awesome!!!

From one guy that will still be freezin his rear off to a guy that will be admiring his nice buck on his wall in the house!!

contratulations!!

PR


----------



## WallyGator (Jun 12, 2006)

Congrats on the fine buck. Enjoy the target practice hunting for does.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

swantucky said:


> The arrow was rattling on my rest like a train running over some rough tracks!!!



Congratulations on your doe!  

Great story!!


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

Nice Buck swantucky


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Great job Randy,Nice buck also.CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

What do you think Swantucky time for a cold spell and some ice???

Scott


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

nice buck buddy
Dan


----------



## newfish (Jun 19, 2006)

Congrats Swantucky!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Papascott said:


> What do you think Swantucky time for a cold spell and some ice???
> 
> Scott


You took the words right out of my mouth!!! After the flood of emotions calmed down over the last few days I was thinking I'm REALLY ready for ice this year, no flipping a coin to decide wether to ice fish or hunt. 
I'll be busy in Nov., I have a 4 day bowhunt planned for next week with some buddies and in 2 weeks I have 4 days of bow and 4 days of gun with my Dad planned up in Michigan. But after that I won't know what to do with myself.


Thanks for all the nice comments guys. To give the pictures a little perspective I am a "dainty" 6'4", 235.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Great job on the buck and great job on waiting for the most ethical shot. 

lg_mouth


----------



## psychobubba (Mar 2, 2006)

nice job swan 









i to am ready for ice shanty is done 2 new st Croix ice combos new ice cleats to


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Congats on a nice buck. The story was good also. I liked your attention to details also... " I went back for the light, hitch hauler and beers." Now that's thinking ahead.  
Bob


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey Randy at your size dainty is not a word!!! Good talkin to ya last night.Take care bud REBEL


----------

